# Stop Fishing. Use bots and save your fingers.



## Basmati

Just throwing it out there... no reason to fish for hours when you can download a simple bot program from Play store to do it for you. 
FREP works great if you do not have a rooted phone, and Repetitouch is good if you are rooted.


----------



## Movaldriver

It's also not allowed and if caught you're finished. It's also a really crappy thing to do to other people who are trying to get work honestly.


----------



## soonsoon

Sorry to break it to you but the latest update detects root and if you tap top and bottom continuously, the blocks don't show anymore.

Even if your on an old version and there is a workaround to stay on the old version but if you use a bot to refresh, it makes it hard to grab the blocks. The app detects rapid tapping and freezes the block momentarily to the the touch making you miss the block.


----------



## Basmati

soonsoon said:


> Sorry to break it to you but the latest update detects root and if you tap top and bottom continuously, the blocks don't show anymore.
> 
> Even if your on an old version and there is a workaround to stay on the old version but if you use a bot to refresh, it makes it hard to grab the blocks. The app detects rapid tapping and freezes the block momentarily to the the touch making you miss the block.


This is completely false. Tapping continuously on the top and bottom does not restrict block acquisition in any way what so ever. That is essentially all my bot does and it grabs 7 or 8 hours every day.
Also, you do not need a rooted phone to run the FREP bot. And even if you do go the rooted way, Amazon is unable to detect root at the moment on about half the phones out there. And even if they did there are ways to conceal it.

You can even use your computer to grab blocks. Download an android emulator and run the Amazon app on it.


----------



## krazo

Movaldriver said:


> It's also not allowed and if caught you're finished. It's also a really crappy thing to do to other people who are trying to get work honestly.


You need to move to Miami where the motto is "If you can't beat them, cheat them." I am one of the few drivers here who does not have a rooted phone and I pay the price by not getting any blocks. I still try but only half heartedly.


----------



## Basmati

In Miami it is absolutely impossible to get a block without a bot. I'm trying to level the playing field as much as possible by sharing what I know about the bot programs. 

I actually know of a guy in Miami who takes it a step further and is able to hack and manually assign himself a block before it is dropped.


----------



## Sazzywa

Thank you so much for this info. I set up FREP and got a block within 30 minutes!!!


----------



## SavageSvage

All of you are lames.. "I want money so I'm gonna cheat the system" you want money so bad get a real job.


----------



## Basmati

SavageSvage said:


> All of you are lames.. "I want money so I'm gonna cheat the system" you want money so bad get a real job.


In many areas it is your only option if you want blocks. By putting it out there in the open, it makes it more accessible to everyone. It doesn't make sense to try and compete with all the bots if you aren't using one also.


----------



## SavageSvage

I don't have to compete with the bots I've got two weeks straight working no problem. Like clock work


----------



## Basmati

SavageSvage said:


> I don't have to compete with the bots I've got two weeks straight working no problem. Like clock work


You are fortunate than to be an area where that is still possible. Once it is no longer tho, you can come back and reference this thread and get a bot.


----------



## uberpete

Explain what this does and how it works lol


----------



## Basmati

uberpete said:


> Explain what this does and how it works lol


It allows you to record a series of taps and swipes which you can than replay infinitely. This allows you to grab blocks without sitting at your phone constantly refreshing the app.


----------



## uberpete

Basmati said:


> It allows you to record a series of taps and swipes which you can than replay infinitely. This allows you to grab blocks without sitting at your phone constantly refreshing the app.


How does this help you get more rides


----------



## Poolepit

uberpete said:


> How does this help you get more rides


By constantly placing the rider in your car without you having to drive to their location to pick them up.


----------



## uberpete

Poolepit said:


> By constantly placing the rider in your car without you having to drive to their location to pick them up.


So it only gives you rides of people you're literally next to or it starts charging the rider right away when you get the ping


----------



## Basmati

uberpete said:


> So it only gives you rides of people you're literally next to or it starts charging the rider right away when you get the ping


I think you got lost in the forums, a few turns back. Probably put wrong address in your GPS.


----------



## uberpete

Basmati said:


> I think you got lost in the forums, a few turns back. Probably put wrong address in your GPS.


lol wrong forum for sure


----------



## TonySanDiego

Basmati said:


> This is completely false. Tapping continuously on the top and bottom does not restrict block acquisition in any way what so ever. That is essentially all my bot does and it grabs 7 or 8 hours every day.
> Also, you do not need a rooted phone to run the FREP bot. And even if you do go the rooted way, Amazon is unable to detect root at the moment on about half the phones out there. And even if they did there are ways to conceal it.
> 
> You can even use your computer to grab blocks. Download an android emulator and run the Amazon app on it.


Are you working logistics? What do you do when your bot schedules you for blocks you cannot get to? I agree that the swiping thing is beyond ridiculous. And, if this thing works, everybody will have it in days and whatever edge you had has just disappeared. Brilliant bragging.

I am still not sure if Amazon cares or not. If they do, your bot will soon be out of business. If they don't, every jake leg working Flex will have one. I would assume Amazon will be off put by drivers getting great numbers of blocks only to toss them back because they can't work so many.

Again, if this works why are you telling me and all the rest of the world about it. Ah ha, you are trying to get us all banned so you don't have to struggle so much..... LOL


----------



## Basmati

TonySanDiego said:


> Are you working logistics? What do you do when your bot schedules you for blocks you cannot get to? I agree that the swiping thing is beyond ridiculous. And, if this thing works, everybody will have it in days and whatever edge you had has just disappeared. Brilliant bragging.
> 
> I am still not sure if Amazon cares or not. If they do, your bot will soon be out of business. If they don't, every jake leg working Flex will have one. I would assume Amazon will be off put by drivers getting great numbers of blocks only to toss them back because they can't work so many.
> 
> Again, if this works why are you telling me and all the rest of the world about it. Ah ha, you are trying to get us all banned so you don't have to struggle so much..... LOL


I'm putting it out there in the open to even the playing fields. Many people are using bots regardless of what you think, and it gives them a significant advantage. By telling everybody about them, it makes it more fair because now you will have the same advantage.


----------



## huwyane

*My dear, here we must run as fast as we can, just to stay in place.*


----------



## iyengar

FREP did not work on version 3.0.5819.0


----------



## Basmati

iyengar said:


> FREP did not work on version 3.0.5819.0


Find an older version and don't ever update than. I'm still using 5208 and it works like a charm.


----------



## J2m1h

Sazzywa said:


> Thank you so much for this info. I set up FREP and got a block within 30 minutes!!!


How do you get it to select a block


----------



## Basmati

Swipe, tap top, tap bottom. Repeat indefinitely.


----------



## iyengar

Basmati said:


> Find an older version and don't ever update than. I'm still using 5208 and it works like a charm.


 Are you still using version 5208?


----------



## Basmati

iyengar said:


> Are you still using version 5208?


Yes


----------



## iyengar

Basmati said:


> Yes


How are you bypassing the update? what phone do you have


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Basmati said:


> Just throwing it out there... no reason to fish for hours when you can download a simple bot program from Play store to do it for you.
> FREP works great if you do not have a rooted phone, and Repetitouch is good if you are rooted.


Hey. I know this is a flex page. But a few posts after your initial post. Someone mentioned rides and placing people in your car. Is this giving rides to people?


----------



## Basmati

Skepticaldriver said:


> Hey. I know this is a flex page. But a few posts after your initial post. Someone mentioned rides and placing people in your car. Is this giving rides to people?


That poster was lost in the wrong forum. This is specifically about using bot programs to pick up blocks for Amazon Flex.



iyengar said:


> How are you bypassing the update? what phone do you have


You can enter airplane mode to bypass having to update. This is irregardless of what phone you use.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

Sazzywa said:


> Thank you so much for this info. I set up FREP and got a block within 30 minutes!!!


I downloaded Frep, but I do not know how to set it up. I'd appreciate it if someone can help. Thanks in advance


----------



## The LAwnmower

Basmati said:


> Yes


Yea. How did you get it so your app won't update? Mine forces the update when you log in. Is there a way to download an earlier version of the Amazon app?


----------



## Basmati

You can block the update by going into airplane mode, hitting update, then turning off airplane mode. If you don't have an older version saved than you are going to need to find somebody with one and have them transfer the file to you.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo

The LAwnmower said:


> Yea. How did you get it so your app won't update? Mine forces the update when you log in. Is there a way to download an earlier version of the Amazon app?


I received an update yesterday, which has the refresh button on the bottom. I have an Android. Email support and ask them to send you the latest update.


----------



## The LAwnmower

Basmati said:


> You can block the update by going into airplane mode, hitting update, then turning off airplane mode. If you don't have an older version saved than you are going to need to find somebody with one and have them transfer the file to you.


Too late. I had to update last night in between shifts to 3.0.6136. Will FRep work on this version?


----------



## Basmati

The LAwnmower said:


> Too late. I had to update last night in between shifts to 3.0.6136. Will FRep work on this version?


I don't see any reason why it wouldn't. I personally use a much older version tho. 
If you don't have the refresh button at the bottom, than you just need to record a swipe, tap, tap.


----------



## Solo1

Isn't it possible to download each update separately when amazon auto OTA update ... Do you can have each update in a separate apk do you can go back to an older version whenever you want ... For example ... When they auto update you, they must update the apk on the download website for those who hasn't downloaded yet ... Download that but don't install.


----------



## Hambone

Has anyone actually emailed amazon flex support to ask about the usage of bot programs?


----------



## Uberdamsel

Hi, though this thread is old. i was hoping to see if anyone still uses frep. i have not flexed for a while. just turned my frep but on the amazon it says restricted for the app even when i check the settings on frep and it is fine. any news?


----------



## dkcs

Amazon has threatened to deactivate drivers for using Frep, Nox and Repitouch and actively searches to see if those apps are on your phone.

Head on over to the make your own bot thread for the only safe method...


----------



## imfatandold

dkcs said:


> Amazon has threatened to deactivate drivers for using Frep, Nox and Repitouch and actively searches to see if those apps are on your phone.
> 
> Head on over to the make your own bot thread for the only safe method...


thats where im headed buddy! last time i used linux was back when i used to play quake 3 on it... i got used to being able to get blocks when ever i wanted with nox. now on my days off all i do is sit and diddle my fingers.


----------



## dkcs

Email me if you need help...

[email protected]


----------



## getawaycar

I know several people who got deactivated for using bots. Good luck with that.


----------



## dkcs

Bots yes, not one valid report of someone being deactivated for using just the script posted here. 

Use a service that requests your credentials, Nox or other emulators, Frep or Repitouch will get you deactivated. The script posted here is fine as of today still. Anyone who says they were deactivated by just using this script and not also using one of the other programs listed is lying...


----------



## STL-Flex

dkcs said:


> Bots yes, not one valid report of someone being deactivated for using just the script posted here.
> 
> Use a service that requests your credentials, Nox or other emulators, Frep or Repitouch will get you deactivated. The script posted here is fine as of today still. Anyone who says they were deactivated by just using this script and not also using one of the other programs listed is lying...


Have you heard about anyone getting deactivated using nox or other emulators? I have no idea if they can detect that.


----------



## BentleyK9

So far, in StLouis is hasn’t been a big deal getting blocks. I really do see the need for any “block grabber” but there are always people that think they need an edge for some reason. I’ve been getting regular blocks reserved to me on my Available days, plus open blocks that are thrown up for grab. Seems a lot of them went un fulfilled last week. The offer prices kept creeping up.


----------



## STL-Flex

BentleyK9 said:


> So far, in StLouis is hasn't been a big deal getting blocks. I really do see the need for any "block grabber" but there are always people that think they need an edge for some reason. I've been getting regular blocks reserved to me on my Available days, plus open blocks that are thrown up for grab. Seems a lot of them went un fulfilled last week. The offer prices kept creeping up.


I didn't have any issues getting blocks in the first 2 weeks, but only got 1 reserved last week and none this week. Do you know what time the morning blocks are posted?


----------



## dkcs

STL-Flex said:


> Have you heard about anyone getting deactivated using nox or other emulators? I have no idea if they can detect that.


Rumors, yes. Factual evidence no, but emulators can be detected and the Flex app looks for them.


----------



## Basmati

Definitely not worth taking a chance with any emulator or auto clicker. The script is much faster anyhow, and once it is setup it is actually easier to use then trying to run an auto clicker and do deliveries. 
If you aren't able to get the script working yourself, just pm dkcs. He did an amazing job setting it up for me.


----------



## damphoose

Anyone using the script get an email? It would seem pretty stupid for Amazon to crack down on tappers and not the scripts.

Since the crackdown emails blocks seem just as hard to get except for reserve (I have no idea why). But I'm getting enough reserved blocks now that with about 30 minutes of tapping at night plus the reserves blocks I am getting enough hours.

I'm probably going to give the script a try once I have a day off from my other job.


----------



## imfatandold

damphoose said:


> Anyone using the script get an email? It would seem pretty stupid for Amazon to crack down on tappers and not the scripts.
> 
> Since the crackdown emails blocks seem just as hard to get except for reserve (I have no idea why). But I'm getting enough reserved blocks now that with about 30 minutes of tapping at night plus the reserves blocks I am getting enough hours.
> 
> I'm probably going to give the script a try once I have a day off from my other job.


they arent cracking down on anything... they are sending out emails but that isnt stopping people from using bots and emulators. they havent deactivated a single person at DLA5 for cheating all the regular cheaters are still there.


----------



## damphoose

imfatandold said:


> they arent cracking down on anything... they are sending out emails but that isnt stopping people from using bots and emulators. they havent deactivated a single person at DLA5 for cheating all the regular cheaters are still there.


You quoted what I wrote but somehow still got it wrong. I specifically said "the crackdown emails". I asked if anyone using the script got an email. I never said, or even implied anywhere that anyone was deactivated.


----------



## dkcs

According to the Zero Flex bot home page they have a wait list of 15 people for this warehouse (DLA5). The largest wait list of any warehouse in the US so I would say the place is crawling with drivers using Zero Flex. A shame too since these drivers are all unaware that Amazon can detect when one is using the Zero Flex service and they will be deactivated sooner or later.


----------



## imfatandold

damphoose said:


> You quoted what I wrote but somehow still got it wrong. I specifically said "the crackdown emails". I asked if anyone using the script got an email. I never said, or even implied anywhere that anyone was deactivated.


sorry i had a hard time understanding what crackdown email blocks meant. btw i doubt anyone is getting terminated if amazon was terminating people for cheating they would have done it already i have a hard time believing that they are going to decimate their drivers this close to the holiday season.


----------



## damphoose

Ok so I confirmed with my own eyes that people at my warehouse are still using Frep even after getting two emails and NOTHING has happened to them. LOL


----------



## dkcs

Amazon is warning now and will continue to do so until you are no longer needed by them...


----------



## Raul Mejia

damphoose said:


> Anyone using the script get an email? It would seem pretty stupid for Amazon to crack down on tappers and not the scripts.
> 
> Since the crackdown emails blocks seem just as hard to get except for reserve (I have no idea why). But I'm getting enough reserved blocks now that with about 30 minutes of tapping at night plus the reserves blocks I am getting enough hours.
> 
> I'm probably going to give the script a try once I have a day off from my other job.


What is script by the way?


----------

